# 3-4 DPO Symptoms?



## cheykaystamp

I know it's probably way too early to "feel" pregnant, but I really do. And I don't believe it's all in my head. Today, I'm 3-4 dpo, and I'm completely exhausted (taking three hour naps after work every day now), I've been getting slight cramping and headaches, I just tackled my first wave of nausea, my BBs are sensitive, I'm bloated (I can usually suck my belly in, but now I can't without feeling super uncomfortable), I'm gassy, and I'm ALWAYS hungry (I feel like I'm starving every hour or two). Some of this could be in my head, but I know that a lot of it isn't. I'm never nauseous, so that's a big deal for me. I've been trying not to read too much into what my body is doing, at least until I'm 10-11 DPO, or if AF is late, but...do you think this could be it for me? Honesty, please. I have my hopes up high enough on my own, and if any of you think that maybe I'm just imagining things, don't hesitate to be my voice of reason. lol.


----------



## Rocco207

I'm 4dpo. I have a lot of lotiony cm and am really bloated. Some people feel the symptoms really early. Hopefully you will be lucky this month!


----------



## cheykaystamp

Rocco207 said:


> I'm 4dpo. I have a lot of lotiony cm and am really bloated. Some people feel the symptoms really early. Hopefully you will be lucky this month!

Hopefully c: Hopefully you will be too!


----------



## Tynmeg

I'm 4 dpo today too and it's hard not to get your hopes up to high. This is my fourth try and I'm trying really hard not to read into everything. On try number 3, I swore I was pregnant...I had sore swollen breasts, tired, nauseous, cramping, dizzy spells, metal taste in my mouth...and it turned out BFN. Your mind can play little tricks on you, but stay hopeful and FX for you both. I hope this is our month for BFPs!


----------



## madeline36

cheykaystamp,
You and are are in the exact same boat today! I feel like I could sleep 1,000 hrs. I go to an AM bootcamp 3x/week and today it was torture, I had to back off on things that are normally doable for me. I slept 7 hrs last night and got up at the same time as usual, so that is not it. I'm ravenous, craving WEIRD things that are very delicious and calorie-dense, and am gassy.

I know implantation hasn't even occurred yet, as I'm 4dpo, so I'm not even sure it *could* be pregancy, but I am hopeful.

For me, there is a fine line between my strong desire for my BFP and my reality. I can say for myself that I might be playing tricks and reading into my own symptoms because I want it so badly. 

We just have to WAIT...ugh.....

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## cheykaystamp

Tynmeg said:


> I'm 4 dpo today too and it's hard not to get your hopes up to high. This is my fourth try and I'm trying really hard not to read into everything. On try number 3, I swore I was pregnant...I had sore swollen breasts, tired, nauseous, cramping, dizzy spells, metal taste in my mouth...and it turned out BFN. Your mind can play little tricks on you, but stay hopeful and FX for you both. I hope this is our month for BFPs!

I feel you there. I have been positive that I was pregnant before when I wasn't. I'm trying to reason with myself, but it's also so difficult not to get my hopes up. I hope you get your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## cheykaystamp

madeline36 said:


> cheykaystamp,
> You and are are in the exact same boat today! I feel like I could sleep 1,000 hrs. I go to an AM bootcamp 3x/week and today it was torture, I had to back off on things that are normally doable for me. I slept 7 hrs last night and got up at the same time as usual, so that is not it. I'm ravenous, craving WEIRD things that are very delicious and calorie-dense, and am gassy.
> 
> I know implantation hasn't even occurred yet, as I'm 4dpo, so I'm not even sure it *could* be pregancy, but I am hopeful.
> 
> For me, there is a fine line between my strong desire for my BFP and my reality. I can say for myself that I might be playing tricks and reading into my own symptoms because I want it so badly.
> 
> We just have to WAIT...ugh.....
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

I feel like I _could_ just be tired due to the insomnia I've been suffering lately. But I usually stay up pretty late anyways, so I don't think that's the issue. In the mornings, I'm usually fine. But once I've been awake for an hour or two, I feel completely drained. And my gassiness has been so embarrassing. I've never been this gassy in my life. haha. I got nauseous a few more times today, and had a few small headaches also. And these things never happen unless I'm really sick, but I know I'm not sick because my temp is normal! Haha. FXd for you :)
:dust:


----------



## cheykaystamp

quick update: today, I could barely eat spaghetti, or tolerate the smell for that matter, and spaghetti is one of my favorites. I also had an emotional meltdown just thinking about taking a pregnancy test. haha. I really, really think something's up, here. I don't just cry over something so silly. I barely cry ever unless I hear something really upsetting. Or I'm fighting with my mom..lol. So the fact that I cried, and not just cried but actually SOBBED, is very abnormal for me. 
I know that it's soon, I'm not even 5 dpo just yet, but I really think this is it.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

I am about the same spot, and having a lot of the same symptoms! REALLY sore BBs!!! Lotion-like CM. Mild cramping for days. 

BBs are so sore I had trouble sleeping last night.


----------



## cheykaystamp

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> I am about the same spot, and having a lot of the same symptoms! REALLY sore BBs!!! Lotion-like CM. Mild cramping for days.
> 
> BBs are so sore I had trouble sleeping last night.

I couldn't sleep last night. Not for the same reason, but I don't actually have a reason. I was tossing and turning and woke up maybe 6 or 7 times. It was so frustrating! :wacko: I've been so exhausted already, now today it's going to be worse. ughhhh. If there is a baby growing in me, it's worth it. but if not, I don't know why this stuff is happening! It can't be PMS, I don't usually get pms symptoms until 3 or 4 days before AF. This is all so bizarre!
I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

YOU TOO!!!
Same with me...some of what I have are AF symptoms, but way too early. And I don't remember boobies ever hurting this much.

Last night, my fiance said I was snoring REALLY LOUD...and I never snore!!!


----------



## mangotango

From what I've read, usually the hormones that cause nausea aren't really high enough until about 4-6 weeks pregnant. The 2ww sucks, and our bodies are crazy! I definitely talk myself into "I'm pregnant!" Heck, I haven't even ovulated this month (due probably mon/sun) and I'm already feeling sick, heartburn, nausea, dizzy, and severe headaches which I haven't felt in a while. If I hadn't tested negative and had AF last week, I'd think I was pregnant. I had horrible sore breasts and nipples 2 weeks ago right when AF came, also bad cramps, and I thought I was BFP since I have never ever ever had these symptoms in my life...nope...BFN! AF came and I tested and BFN. Try to give it a few more days and test when your AF is due. I wish you the best and hoping for a BFP for you and everyone on here and myself in June!!


----------



## Tynmeg

I hear ya Mangotango, I'm trying hard to not SS but it's really tough. I've thought before that for sure I was pregnant to only get a BFN. This time, I'm at 5 DPO and not really having any symptons...it's funny cause now I think to myself...well is it bc i'm not pregnant or bc I'm trying not to SS.

The insanity of the TWW! LOL


----------



## cheykaystamp

6 dpo update: I had some light brown spotting today. I never have any sort of bleeding/spotting between periods, so this is a really big deal for me.


----------



## Tynmeg

That's promising! I hope it means good things for you! Today I'm 6 dpo and my temp dropped 0.6 degrees. It's never happened in the previous 4 months of charting but I've read that it can still mean nothing. Can't wait for this TWW to be over! Lol


----------



## cheykaystamp

I took a test today, because I literally just couldn't help it. It was negative, but I sort of expected that since it's still really soon. I just couldn't resist the temptation anymore. haha. But, now that it's out of my system, I can wait for a few more days without going crazy. :p


----------



## madeline36

cheykaystamp- yay to spotting- could be a sign?! You are 1 day ahead of me and I'm right there with ya in terms of hating the wait and finding that balance between SS and just letting go of the obsession. I can relate to testing early. I do it every cycle! My friend who is prego never tested until AF was supposed to come, she said that setting that rule for herself helped her not go through highs and lows...if only I was that disciplined!!! :) Hang in there- we will all know soon enough!~ In the meantime, thank GOD for these forums!!


----------



## cheykaystamp

madeline36 said:


> cheykaystamp- yay to spotting- could be a sign?! You are 1 day ahead of me and I'm right there with ya in terms of hating the wait and finding that balance between SS and just letting go of the obsession. I can relate to testing early. I do it every cycle! My friend who is prego never tested until AF was supposed to come, she said that setting that rule for herself helped her not go through highs and lows...if only I was that disciplined!!! :) Hang in there- we will all know soon enough!~ In the meantime, thank GOD for these forums!!

I feel like I've gotten much less obsessive about symptom checking since I got on this site and starting talking things out with all these other ladies. AF is exactly a week away for me, so I guess I'm in the "home stretch" of the TWW. I think I might test again Wednesday or Thursday. And then, if I still don't get a clear result, I'll at least be content until next Saturday. I am hoping I get a positive by Wednesday though. I'll be 10-11 dpo by then, so we'll see. Good luck to you! I hope this is your month!


----------

